# motorbikes of all types including scooters..



## handsomejackuk (Apr 2, 2013)

lets get this one rolling... then...


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want a honda ruckus, cuz they look fun....does this work?? hahaha


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll do one of each.....








SCOOT-ah shoot


----------



## dbvirago (Apr 2, 2013)

This was mine


----------



## RobN185 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## jaguaraz (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a café racer (unfortunately not mine)


----------



## SCraig (Apr 2, 2013)

Used to be mine (circa. 1965) ...







Mine ....







Also Mine ....







Not Mine!!


----------



## manicmike (Apr 2, 2013)

From a couple years ago.


----------



## dangerita (Apr 3, 2013)

I also add one, I hope you'll like it 







Petra


----------



## Thayli (Apr 3, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Used to be mine (circa. 1965) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That there is a thing of great beauty to me. I had a varadero for 3 years and I always moaned about it being too big, I always planned to switch to this bad boy but sadly(!!!! from wife) a baby was born before it could happen. My vara was sold by piece to pay for a mondeo which apparently was more fitting for my new status.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 3, 2013)

Thayli said:


> That there is a thing of great beauty to me. I had a varadero for 3 years and I always moaned about it being too big, I always planned to switch to this bad boy but sadly(!!!! from wife) a baby was born before it could happen. My vara was sold by piece to pay for a mondeo which apparently was more fitting for my new status.


They are great bikes.  I bought that one new in 2006 and still have it.  I rode a 2005 DL1000 (mine is the 650 version) from Nashville to Phoenix by way of southern Colorado and Utah, and when I left Nashville on it the odometer showed just under 94,000 miles.  It still belongs to a friend in Phoenix, and it's been across the USA several times, it's done a "4-Corners" (San Ysidro, CA to Blaine, WA to Madawaska, ME to Key West, FL) and been to Alaska once.  Change the oil, put on tires and chains when it needs them, and that's about it.


----------



## Thayli (Apr 3, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Thayli said:
> 
> 
> > They are great bikes.  I bought that one new in 2006 and still have it.  I rode a 2005 DL1000 (mine is the 650 version) from Nashville to Phoenix by way of southern Colorado and Utah, and when I left Nashville on it the odometer showed just under 94,000 miles.  It still belongs to a friend in Phoenix, and it's been across the USA several times, it's done a "4-Corners" (San Ysidro, CA to Blaine, WA to Madawaska, ME to Key West, FL) and been to Alaska once.  Change the oil, put on tires and chains when it needs them, and that's about it.
> ...


----------



## SCraig (Apr 3, 2013)

Thayli said:


> Yeah it was the 650 I was after as well, I used the bike for the work commute as well and I wanted the narrower profile for filtering. (I considered the 650 vstrom to be the varaderos little sister).  The vara was a superb bike dont get me wrong, but it was a bit big to be swinging in and out of traffic and riding the white lines. (I still did it for 3 years though lol). After moving to the states my father-in-law actually offered me a harley sportster to borrow/buy as he had 3, but as much as I wanted to get back into bikes I just couldn't bring myself to ride a harley. And yet he kept telling me how fast it was...
> 
> In all honesty if I ever get another bike it'll probably be a pan european, (st1100 i think in the states?), I like my hondas and they've always been good to me. And while not up to Alaskan standards, the north of Scotland isnt a laughing matter on a bike neither lol. Ive spent probably around 7 years of my life with a puddle of rain or snow water in my crotch, how I managed kids I have no idea.



The V-Stroms are great bikes.  I know of very, very few who have bought one that regretted it.  They are relatively easy to ride, responsive, and a lot of fun.

You're right about the Hondas to.  No body can ever dispute their build quality.  My VFR is an '07 and it's as solid today as it was the day I bought it.  They are absolutely solid as a rock.

I can relate to the wet.  I've been hot and cold and wet and dry.  Funny thing is that a few minutes after I get off the bike, the discomfort is forgotten and only the fun of the ride is remembered.  I've been so hot I thought I was going to pass out and I've been so cold I didn't think I could put my feet down when I stopped.  After I parked the bike I completely forgot about it though.


----------



## Thayli (Apr 3, 2013)

SCraig said:


> The V-Stroms are great bikes.  I know of very, very few who have bought one that regretted it.  They are relatively easy to ride, responsive, and a lot of fun.
> 
> You're right about the Hondas to.  No body can ever dispute their build quality.  My VFR is an '07 and it's as solid today as it was the day I bought it.  They are absolutely solid as a rock.
> 
> I can relate to the wet.  I've been hot and cold and wet and dry.  Funny thing is that a few minutes after I get off the bike, the discomfort is forgotten and only the fun of the ride is remembered.  I've been so hot I thought I was going to pass out and I've been so cold I didn't think I could put my feet down when I stopped.  After I parked the bike I completely forgot about it though.



I can actually say I have never ever been too hot on a bike lol. Most of the time in Scotland I was riding with a buffalo bike jacket on top of a really thick sheepskin jacket from the 70s, and then whatever else I was wearing under. On long trips there would be much more. 

One ride in particular I remember was a 600mile through-the-night job when I had to come back from vacation for an emergency. It was march, about 20 degrees and maybe about a 40mph wind that was gusting like nobodys buisness. I kept having ice crystals form on the knuckles of my gloves (and all down my front) which was a new experience for me, and I had to stop every hour or so to drink gas station coffee and try not to look as if I was having a seizure while making it. My hands were almost locked in the grip position as well, and had to be pretty much peeled off. I swore I was buying a car after that run. Still, I think even the next day I was back out on the country roads scaring the sheep. As you say, people have a very short memory when it comes to the downside of riding.

In all honesty, the only part of that trip that I remember vividly was the sunrise as I rode into my city, and the *#*#* cop who pulled me over on the bypass for doing 90 in a 70 when I was less than 5mins from home.

As an extra, im also thinking now of a very pretty polish girl who was wearing a lot of makeup and I took her up to 120mph in the rain, (she wanted to go fast, not my fault) only to discover upon returning that she had been too scared to even close her visor. Most of her makeup was around her ears.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 3, 2013)

Thayli said:


> I can actually say I have never ever been too hot on a bike lol. Most of the time in Scotland I was riding with a buffalo bike jacket on top of a really thick sheepskin jacket from the 70s, and then whatever else I was wearing under. On long trips there would be much more.
> 
> One ride in particular I remember was a 600mile through-the-night job when I had to come back from vacation for an emergency. It was march, about 20 degrees and maybe about a 40mph wind that was gusting like nobodys buisness. I kept having ice crystals form on the knuckles of my gloves (and all down my front) which was a new experience for me, and I had to stop every hour or so to drink gas station coffee and try not to look as if I was having a seizure while making it. My hands were almost locked in the grip position as well, and had to be pretty much peeled off. I swore I was buying a car after that run. Still, I think even the next day I was back out on the country roads scaring the sheep. As you say, people have a very short memory when it comes to the downside of riding.
> 
> ...



I wish I could say I've never been hot on a bike!  When you ride in the southern or western part of the USA you will get hot in the summer!  The worst I've been in was in downtown Atlanta, GA a few years ago.  I was in full gear for me (full-face helmet, gloves, jacket, boots), stuck in construction traffic going nowhere, in July, in Georgia humidity, not a cloud in the sky, and the thermometer on my instrument panel was glaring 106 degrees at me.  I finally got north of Atlanta and stopped at a store, bought 4 bottles of water, killed two of them in about 2 minutes, and poured the other two on my face and back.  Strangely that is one of the few discomforts I clearly remember because it was honestly the hottest I have ever been in my life.

On the other end, I was in Utah on top of a mountain, in light snow, at 25 degrees   I didn't ride 600 miles in it, but it sure felt like it.

Cold is easier these days than it was decades ago.  I have an electrically heated jacket liner and heated gloves now that help immensely.  I can ride comfortably down to the mid 30's.  I remember getting home as a kid after riding in cold rain and literally having ice crack off my blue jeans.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 3, 2013)

More "parts" than whole bikes, the place was crowded. . .but still, great bikes from yesteryear.























Now it's buggin me, I know I had some Royal Enfield shots in here somewhere. .. sh**


----------



## Thayli (Apr 3, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Cold is easier these days than it was decades ago.  I have an electrically heated jacket liner and heated gloves now that help immensely.  I can ride comfortably down to the mid 30's.  I remember getting home as a kid after riding in cold rain and literally having ice crack off my blue jeans.




A heated jacket/suit and heated grips was something I constantly nearly did, but just never got there. My friends would have ribbed too much lol. No, I was stuck riding with one hand while I stuck the other under my backside, (only the one, I didnt have cruise or friction grips) and squeezing the engine between my legs. At traffic lights I would reach down and hug the engine lol.

You also said you were stuck in traffic? Did you have side-boxes on, or is this one of the places you're not allowed to filter?


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 3, 2013)

ATVrider43 said:


> I want a honda ruckus, cuz they look fun....does this work?? hahaha



lol, I had one as a commuter on O'ahu. Was an awesome lil thing, I bought it off CL and it had a 250cc engine on it. Was great to get to/from home, and between the two restaurant locations I was overseeing. Parked right on the bike-racks, never had an issue, loved that little thing. 

Had a Buell Firebolt for "over the Pali" commuting. I LOVED that bike. It was sporty as hell, but as comfortable as any cruiser I have ever ridden.

I can. not. wait. to get back on 2 wheels. . . but DC is a nightmare, and there are SO man ignorant/oblivious drivers on the roads here. Next bike will be for joyriding only, not a daily unfortunately (though I will buy one and start riding everyday the weather is over 65 and justify it to myself and better half, I'm sure).


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody into the dual sports/hypermotard bikes?


----------



## SCraig (Apr 4, 2013)

Thayli said:


> A heated jacket/suit and heated grips was something I constantly nearly did, but just never got there. My friends would have ribbed too much lol. No, I was stuck riding with one hand while I stuck the other under my backside, (only the one, I didnt have cruise or friction grips) and squeezing the engine between my legs. At traffic lights I would reach down and hug the engine lol.



As Jim Hutton said in the movie "The Green Berets" ... "I'm not a Marine, Sergeant, I enjoy my comforts."  I'd rather be warm and ribbed than cold and accepted 



> You also said you were stuck in traffic? Did you have side-boxes on, or is this one of the places you're not allowed to filter?


The only place in the USA where filtering / lane splitting is allowed is in California.  It is illegal in every other state.


----------



## Thayli (Apr 4, 2013)

SCraig said:


> As Jim Hutton said in the movie "The Green Berets" ... "I'm not a Marine, Sergeant, I enjoy my comforts."  I'd rather be warm and ribbed than cold and accepted
> 
> The only place in the USA where filtering / lane splitting is allowed is in California.  It is illegal in every other state.



Yeah I was a bit younger then and had a bit too much ill-founded respect for some older long-in-the-tooth riders I hung with lol. 

As far as filtering is concerned, while I assume they have their reasons, that's just plain madness to me. The main reason I used the bike for the commute was because I had a 12 mile ride into/through the city which took about 15 minutes by bike, or around an hour (and sometimes more) by car. Not only that, but bikes are supposed to reduce congestion (part of the reason in the UK you pay a 1/4 of the road tax), if you treat them like, or apply to them the same laws as cars then you achieve nothing...? Not only that, but filtering was one of my fav parts about riding (my commute was almost ALL filtering), I cant imagine not being allowed to.

If the traffic is moving under walking speed I see no reason why bikes shouldn't be allowed to do what they're good at. Granted, after driving here in the states for the last 2 years I've noticed there is much _much_ less lane discipline/awareness here (and more specifically its much less enforced by the authorities), but at under walking speed, I don't see how it could pose much of a threat to the rider or others.

I knew in some states it was illegal, but i had no idea it was so widespread. Oh well, we had actually been thinking about heading out to Cali at some point in the future anyway lol.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 4, 2013)

Thayli said:


> Yeah I was a bit younger then and had a bit too much ill-founded respect for some older long-in-the-tooth riders I hung with lol.
> 
> As far as filtering is concerned, while I assume they have their reasons, that's just plain madness to me. The main reason I used the bike for the commute was because I had a 12 mile ride into/through the city which took about 15 minutes by bike, or around an hour (and sometimes more) by car. Not only that, but bikes are supposed to reduce congestion (part of the reason in the UK you pay a 1/4 of the road tax), if you treat them like, or apply to them the same laws as cars then you achieve nothing...? Not only that, but filtering was one of my fav parts about riding (my commute was almost ALL filtering), I cant imagine not being allowed to.
> 
> ...



Lane splitting is one of those things that I think most people either love or hate.  Very little middle ground.  Not just the motorcyclists but all motorists.  It has been around for so long in California that everyone is accustomed to it, motorcyclists expect to be able to do it and cage drivers expect to see them.  I was amazed when I rode through Los Angeles at how well everyone moved over as far as they could to give us room to get through.  That would never, ever happen around here.  Not only would they not move over they would squeeze together as much as possible to prevent bikes from getting through.

I don't know how other parts of the USA are but in Tennessee we don't get much of a break on road use taxes.  I think it costs $79 to license my car for a year, and $72 for each of my two bikes.  Even though I can only drive/ride one at a time the powers that be do everything they can to squeeze as much as possible from us.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 4, 2013)

When I arrived in California about 10 years ago, I saw riders filtering en masse for the first time in my life, and thought it looked plumb crazy.  I was there for about 3 years and saw a few bad bike wrecks from it, plus several minor traffic scuffs over it.  In the three worst that come to mind, one was a demolished bike but looked like the rider was okay, another looked like the rider might be dead, and the third had the rider flopping around on the ground like a fish.

I quit riding about a year after I started, which was maybe 20 years ago.  I loved riding, but the other drivers out there are too unaware of bikes on the road for my comfort zone.  After a few close calls, I called it quits and sold my Virago.


----------



## Thayli (Apr 4, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Lane splitting is one of those things that I think most people either love or hate.  Very little middle ground.  Not just the motorcyclists but all motorists.



Thats amazing, it really is. Ive seen plenty car drivers who would sit and sulk when I came past, Ive scared the crap out of plenty females sitting in traffic doing their makeup who didnt know I was there until I blipped the throttle as I passed their window, and maybe once a month or so someone would make a half hearted attempt at blocking me off, but never an actual 'grudge squeeze' like you described. I mean, if there is 20 bikes in front of you who all filter through, then you get out the traffic 20 car length's faster. If you are sitting at traffic lights and all the bikes filter forward, there will be plenty of times you will make it through on this green instead of having to wait for the next one. Everybodys a winner.

Dont get me wrong, Ive seen plenty rage directed at bikers including myself, but that was mostly high speed competitive stuff with beamers and the like. The idea of cars closing down filter paths just... well just _because _(why?), well that just seems a bit bloody stupid lol. It reminds me of the people I've seen in the US who create a rolling roadblock for 20 miles on a 2 lane highway with both of them side by side at 55mph exactly. You can actually hear their smug head-nodding self approvals. _"Well the speed limit is 55 and I'm doing 55 y'know. Hur Hur Hur." _Its at these points I really wish I still had a bike lol.

Anyway, we keep this back and forth up and we'll have officially hijacked this thread. (Although it is kinda on topic I guess). But it has been a wonderful walk with my rose-tinted glasses and I thank you for it. And while I'm a bit back to my 'screw cameras I need to get a bike back on the road' mindframe, it seems it might not be quite as much fun over here. (The speedlimits I thought were my biggest problem, after Germany and Poland I became a bit spoiled, but filtering may actually be just as big).


----------



## Thayli (Apr 4, 2013)

Buckster said:


> When I arrived in California about 10 years ago, I saw riders filtering en masse for the first time in my life, and thought it looked plumb crazy.  I was there for about 3 years and saw a few bad bike wrecks from it, plus several minor traffic scuffs over it.  In the three worst that come to mind, one was a demolished bike but looked like the rider was okay, another looked like the rider might be dead, and the third had the rider flopping around on the ground like a fish.
> 
> I quit riding about a year after I started, which was maybe 20 years ago.  I loved riding, but the other drivers out there are too unaware of bikes on the road for my comfort zone.  After a few close calls, I called it quits and sold my Virago.



I had a friend who had a mini virago just after he passed his test, i think it was a 250, but looked much bigger. Was a nice looking bike. I haven't seen him in a long time but I heard he upped to the full size. I didnt even know the model had been made so long. (Then again, this was 12 years ago, i keep forgetting I'm not 18 anymore). 

As far as the worst accident, Ive never seen anything other than a side-mirror knock from filtering. Ive seen a few smears from other things (especially in Poland, those buggers were insane), but the one that comes to mind was in Scotland when I saw a bike lying grip down that I recognised to belong to a friend of a friend (I'd only met him twice I think). Police and ambulance were already in attendance and the stretcher was being loaded as I stopped, and I watched a big line of police walk down the hill checking under parked cars and even in peoples front gardens. I couldnt figure what they were doing, and the police asked me to move on so I did. I'm guessing the old veterans may have guessed what they were looking for by now?

While all bikers are aware of the old 'decapatation zone', he was the only one that I've ever heard of getting into it lol. And such was our gallows humour I must admit we did have a right old laugh about it. (Same as a couple of other fatalities over the years that we knew personally). I know American_ humor _is a lot more sensitive and not quite as dark as British at times so i will excuse myself if anyone finds that offensive. 

P.S. They found it almost 100m down the hill under a parked car. Police reckoned he had being doing at least 60 when he said good morning to a garbage lorry coming the other way.


----------



## dbvirago (Apr 6, 2013)

Green Ninja I caught on the street


----------



## djim (Apr 6, 2013)

These pics came from a motorcycle show not too long ago.
Enjoy




Yamaha R6 Red by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Yamaha R1 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




Suzuki GSX-R by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr




KTM RC8 by Djimphotoworks, on Flickr


----------



## dangerita (Apr 9, 2013)

My friend asked me for some shots. Here is one of them:


----------



## Patrice (Apr 9, 2013)

2007 StreetGlide on a camping road trip with my daughter.


----------



## Patrice (Apr 9, 2013)

And here is my 1988 Softail.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Nophix (Apr 13, 2013)

Now here's a thread I can participate in! 

My wife took these. We're both still learning. 
 My 2004 z1000. Lots of love in this one!


----------



## Skidmark (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## duhast (Apr 14, 2013)

Just a snapshot with a Sony Cybershot, southern Utah, near Escalante, 2009.


----------



## Coopix (Apr 14, 2013)

IMG_4598 by Coopix, on Flickr




IMG_4666 by Coopix, on Flickr


----------



## DBA (May 15, 2013)

Here's mine, just need to get the new graphics kit on.


----------



## ronlane (May 15, 2013)

RobN185 said:


>



I love the lines and looks of these two Harley's. I would love to have either one (or both )


----------



## DragonHeart (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2013)

An old Harley that my brother Brian's buddy, Brian, rode over on last week for my baby brother's birthday. Normally he rides his much more-modern and powerful Triumph, but it was a very hot day, so he rod the Harley, which he says rides much cooler. Just a snap of it sitting there parked in the shade. (Added blue-tone processing)


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (May 15, 2013)

Local snot nosed kid on his 250F for the first time, he adjusted well from his super-mini. 





Fastest young lady around I had published last week. I have 17 total pictures of this rider published in various publications. 





Me and some of my own bikes.


----------



## EIngerson (May 15, 2013)

The hoopty.




Trike-2 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## HighOutput (Aug 19, 2014)

Here's a selfie on my Harley Davidson XR1200.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 19, 2014)

Huh never saw this thread, guess I'll throw some in of my bikes. 

2012 Ninja 650



Ninja by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr



Ninja by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr



Ninja by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr

And a couple of the Husky. 2011 Husqvarna TE250i 

Had some fun times exploring on this thing.


----------



## pmckenna (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow.....great thread.

Here are a couple of ours.........


----------



## Capeesh (Aug 21, 2014)

A couple of my pics from The Glamis extravaganza here in Scotland....


----------



## pez (Sep 12, 2014)

My '03 SV1000S


----------



## Philmar (Oct 14, 2014)

motorcycle in the kasbah of Zagora, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Djemaa el Fna square- Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## John Hunt (Oct 14, 2014)

here is a shot of my ride


----------



## Philmar (Oct 16, 2014)

Varanasi side street scene - motor bikes, people, graffitti....cow dung by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Motorcyclist loaded with bamboo cages by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Beijing rickshaw passenger by Phil Marion, on Flickr




mad streets of Marrakesh, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Three people on a motorbike and no helmets equals &quot;no problemo&quot;  - San Pedro La Laguna by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Nanjing Street - Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 30, 2019)

An old Yamaha that I came across a day or two ago:


----------



## Soocom1 (May 31, 2019)

So i bought this thing a year ago and this was three days after it came home. 

1987 K-75. 

Its been cleaned up a bit from this photo


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 2, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> An old Yamaha that I came across a day or two ago:



Nice!   That bike is still in production, and still kick start only.  Very popular in Asia with trendy types.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 2, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> So i bought this thing a year ago and this was three days after it came home.
> 
> 1987 K-75.
> 
> Its been cleaned up a bit from this photo



The BMW Flying Brick.  A much underrated bike.


----------

